# What is on the beach right now?



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello I was planning on headin out tuesday and was wondering what is still being caught out near chicken bone beach or portfino. Thanks Have anyone been catching anything out there?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

bikinis are always in season!!! Can't lose on the beach


----------

